# Passat w8 fan system



## lovemyDUB11 (Dec 18, 2007)

My fans wont turn off. I have come to the conclusion that it is just a relay. I have found the part I need and everything. The problem is when I take the relay (either 1 I have found of 2) out to replace them my car wont start. Is this an indicator that this is not the problem or is there a safety that wont let my car start if those are not in place. OR am I wrong and could it be something else. The code that came up when I had the diagnostic ran is P2181 "coolant performance system" I live about 2 hours away from the nearest VW dealership and I can't find anyone in town who knows what to do with my car. Plus if it is just a relay that isn't warranty work anyway...and the vw dealership wants to charge $280, the relay is only $27...Please help!


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Passat w8 fan system (lovemyDUB11)*

coolant temp sensor, check that. ill bet thats the problem. its probably teling ur car its running hot, so the fans dont want to shut off, but dont worry the car isnt running hot(hopefully).


----------

